# A Tip about trailer mats to save you some work & sweat



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yesterday, being the hottest day of the year so far, I decided to scrub out the inside of my trailer. I pulled the mats, they are in 4 sections, like puzzle pieces, washed inside, outside, etc. Laid the mats out on the lawn & washed them too. A few hours later, when everything is bone dry and starting to bake in the sun, I put the mats back in, they are not fitting. They fit before when I have removed them, lots of time too, however this time they seem too big, lovely. Me thinks the heat expanded the rubber? You bet, this morning before I hooked up to go to lessons, the mats shrunk and could be easily maneuvered into position. All the other times I had taken them out, it wasn't as hot as this outside. So if you planning on going anywhere as soon as your trailer & mats are dry in the heat, don't count on getting your trailer door closed, the mats are too big!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks, that's good to know. I need a set of those big plier looking things for pulling on the mats. Two of us fought with a set of new ones and had trouble getting a grip on them.


----------



## ladyicon (Mar 13, 2012)

UGH, trailer mats. Some one should make mats that are light and durable. I hate wrestling with them. Just got a new trailer (2 horse slant load), and had to put new mats in. Of course the trailer is not perfect shape for them, sooo had to cut and fit like a jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I agree ladyicon, even though my mats are in 4 pieces and the trailer was bought brand new for me, I thought the mats would be a breeze to maneuver unlike my old stocktrailer's heavy 2 piece mats. Wishful thinking. Saddlebag, if you get those gripper pliers, let me know how they work, pulling mats by hand is very awkward.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Don't bother buying special mat lifters. For less money you can buy a couple vice grips that have more than one use around the farm.

You can buy them at any farm, home, or tool store. Tsc usually has some in the $5-10 bin near the register and sears sells different sets for $20-30. Another fun thing you can get is a can of spray plastic or the liquid dip plastic. Pick a color you like and spray your "horse tools" so that you can easily identify them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have, or rather my hubby has lots of sets of vice grips, I will give that a try.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I've found that the best way to move/position trailer mats is to have one person pulling and another person pushing until they end up in the right place!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

What a luxury, another person to help me. Like that will ever happen....


----------

